# First impressions when you haven't driven your GTR in a while..



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Was chatting to snowfiend earlier and he agreed exactly what you think when you take your GTR out for the first time in a few months.

1. Damn, these cars are quick!
2. Damn, these cars drink some fuel!

I haven't used mine (or nicked dad's) for a couple of months and forgot just how rapid a 400bhp car is. You get used it again pretty quickly but that 1st hit of 1bar boost is still an eye-opener when you haven't experienced it in a while. Then I went to the petrol station and put BP ultimate in at 117.9 a liter :bawling: . 30 quid later and with about 40 miles it's on 1/4 tank...yoiks!

A couple of other observations I noted after driving the same fast A-road that I've used loads of times recently in the BMW (E36 328 sport) but not the skyline.
BMW know how to get ride/handling compromise spot on. Where the BM has well controlled body roll it still soaks up the imperfections very well. The GTR (HKS suspension) had to be almost 'man handled'. A few times the revs took a rise as it 'umbrellad' (I believe this is the lotus term) over some undulations. On a less than perfect road such as the one I was driving I doubt I was much quicker in the skyline. Also the width of the car and tendancy to dart/shimmy with the road surface under braking make it a little less sure-footed than a 'normal' car with normal suspension. Don't get this confused with the fun factor, much more fun in the GTR even if probably journey time on these sorts of roads the same (unless you take lunatic risks). Also, when you get to smooth big roundabouts you realise just how quick these things can get round them..

Sorry, random post but I haven't had my GTR 'fix' recently and was grinning like a cheshire cat when I got into work...


----------



## dipone (Sep 5, 2006)

the GTR i have just bought blew me away how quick it is and i haven't reved past 6k revs


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not driven one for 2 years

picked up my 34gtr and i sh1t myself lol


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> picked up my 34gtr and i sh1t myself lol


I still find the R32 more of a handful than dads R34 (roughly same power), think the R32 is more direct. And, I've never been comfortable chucking the R34 about on a twisty A-road, tis a big car and whilst the multitude of electronics 'shrink' it into handling like a little roadster on the surface, if you push deep I"m still aware that it's a big heavy car with the momentum to take over from your intentions!
I haven't seen yours about Matty, you're in Noak Bridge aren't you? (I work at dunton a lot of the time)


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

you need more boost 

For me, since I've started riding most of the time, getting back into the Skyline is less surprising, but it has that turbo surge - I call it the Time Warp, where everything blurs when you come on full boost. My bikes are (the BMWs) quicker than my car, but the Skyline really comes into its own at high speeds - 5th gear, full boost on, floored, 260kph and the car is still pulling like a train.

Suspension setup is essential; I felt my car improve tremendously after I got it corner-weighted and laser aligned, plus setup my damping where it felt right.

Big power is addictive - you're cruising along anonymously, then if you boot it, it's like Mr. Sulu kicking in the warp drive.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

When i have time to get the Lemon out for a Sunday drive, She makes the hairs on my neck stand out. Then i press the button to high boost 1.9 bar my god what fun it is. Its hard to describe how fast you can really go in such a short time. I am so glad i still have her. There is not one car around that would keep up with her on the street and that's a fact.


Mick


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> you need more boost


Yes, fair enough, but from your posts we've established that you don't actually live on the same planet as the rest of us 
Nice bike though, hadn't seen one of them before...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

kismetcapitan get your ass over here i will race you for your bike lol:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 


Mick:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah its fecking crazy i always think that though, its ok coudl do with more boost

then i get tempted by mods...oh dear...!!!!

turboslippers - yeah thats right


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

That was my point Mick, i'm still surprised how a relatively normal GTR can amuse when you haven't driven one for a while
Obviously I've seen vids of the lemon and it looks seriously quick incar (when normally in car vids don't convey the sense of speed)
 If you ever get bored of 1.9 bar, even if you used it daily, then you really need to have an adrenaline drip permanently connected to your arm!
My neighbour is an interesting fellow, complete adrenaline junkie and we were having chat about skylines and the like...he's done the car thing, done the bikes (still has a couple of nice ducatti's that he doesn't use) but now he reckons the only way to reach his nirvana is to build this plane. I was picturing this cessna thing but then he shows me the kit that involves a tuned wyoming engine not a million miles off a red bull racer type. He's currently registering himself (sort of) as an aircraft manufacturer so he can build this 300mph death trap. Fair play to the man...


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

m6beg said:


> There is not one car around that would keep up with her on the street and that's a fact.
> 
> Mick


Thats a bold statement.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I really think with the new spec of the Lemon this year there isn't any thing more we can do to a true road car. The pick up is frightening. And it WILL shock a few people. 

I suppose that's why we bought the White now. To try and go to the next level of adrenaline.

I think you have done a cracking post on your feelings of the gtr.

Fair play to you dude.:smokin: :smokin: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

andyc said:


> Thats a bold statement.


But a true one.


Mick


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Lets be honest, when you get to the lemon level of performance you are in a minority. Whether it's THE quickest car on the road is always subjective based on what you perceive as fastest i.e cornering ability, off the line, top end clout. If you have such a car or a ultima GTR, 1600bhp road legal vauxhal thing (5th gear), Al's turbo hayabusa etc you can be reasonably confident that on a day to day basis you are unlikely to encounter anything as quick. When I had the cerbera about 7 years ago I don't think I ever came across anything (car wise) that could hold it, now, the comical bhp race amongst the germans means that a 4 door merc/bm/audi can give my 'average' gtr a pasting. Not the point though, a stage 1 GTR is still a quick car versus most of the road. A 1.9 bar skyline is something else. Whether it's THE quickest car when you are in that 0.5% bracket is probably irrelevant? If you have a car that can whup 99.9% of anything you stumble across then you can't grumble too much can ya


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

When I get back into my GTR after driving my company Astra for the week, my first impressions are always...."oh my god, doesn`t this feel like a bus at low speeds"!!!!!!?? :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Turboslippers

It might not give you Lemon power but please stick in Shell V-power or tesco 99. BP is not as good, I know mine has small turbos and only 1.2 bar but it's nearly pinking on BP but fine on the others. Its a Tweenyrob mapped to run on these only. Sure it will be better than the BP cr*p

still drinks it

R


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

m6beg said:


> There is not one car around that would keep up with her on the street and that's a fact.
> 
> Mick





andyc said:


> Thats a bold statement.





m6beg said:


> But a true one.
> 
> 
> Mick


Now I'm not wanting to go and kick over a hornets nest but.....

Ludders Rips Drag-R maybe? (Still fully street legal is it not?)

No-one can be sure until it is back over here and up against you Mick but to be fair it is definitely a match worth waiting for.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Lol...I had no choice! I warmed it up it on the drive whilst shunting the others around and realised it was on vapours. So, actually, I had to put fuel in it before I gave it a blast..I had no option but BP as the local, I always use Tesco 99RON you'll be pleased to hear.

Cliff, I can only imagine your company astra is a turbo diesel. I drive TD's regularly as I work on them and, yes, when you get back in the GTR the complete hole in the lower end torque is amusing. This is why I reckon I can drive the 30-50mph twisty A-road quicker (normalish driving) in the BM as at these speeds mine is either bogged down in one gear or having a fight with itself in the other. Great fun though.....


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> Ludders Rips Drag-R maybe? (Still fully street legal is it not?)


Tsk, wouldn't trust anything ludders says. Last I heard he sold his dubious old R34 engine to some mug on here. Oh yes, it's in my garage


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't wait to pick mine up and drive it tomorrow, got my skyline smile back already  

It's been about 6 months now. I bet it feels different to my auto Lexus...LOL.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> It's been about 6 months now. I bet it feels different to my auto Lexus...LOL.


I reckon you need to slow down, hold it at 3k in 2nd and then wide open throttle and enjoy. Should be an experience...


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

This is what i think: Back driving the mobile Zoo again! 

I bought a Laguna 2.016v recently with all the creature comforts & i really enjoy the lack of attention it attracts, the wife was in the car with me & she said it was nice to be normal again in a normal car instead of driving those flash cars, the worst for the attention is the Nissan Cube, you just have to look across at the car next to you & you can lip read the occupants of the car saying "what the f***s that?"


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> I bought a Laguna 2.016v


Very restrained for you legan. Obviously fatherhood has taken it's toll 

Won't last long I reckon...they'll be some random quirky exotica cluttering up your drive soon enough


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll be picking my R33 up around the 16th May, when the engine rebuild is completed. Haven't driven her since the 26th October last year when she went pop, and in the meantime i've been using a 1.5 Poohton 

I can't wait to get back into my baby and get that Skyline smile back again, its been waaaaaay to long coming


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

andyc said:


> Thats a bold statement.


thats a statement you'd be making too if you had a 1000+bhp car, built as streetable as it is. There might be faster street legal cars but damned few, and none would be "quicker" on a public road.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

m6beg said:


> kismetcapitan get your ass over here i will race you for your bike lol:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> 
> Mick:smokin: :smokin:


you got it Mick....just let me finish installing the 1000 shot triple nitrous setup, as well as converting to nitromethane fuel....I *might* stand a chance then!:chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

turboslippers said:


> Yes, fair enough, but from your posts we've established that you don't actually live on the same planet as the rest of us
> Nice bike though, hadn't seen one of them before...


there are people who think outside of the box, and then there are those who stomp on it, rip it to pieces, burn it, and piss on the ashes. I guess I'm the latter, it's just my nature :smokin: 

if you're into bikes you should check out the BMW F800S. Really remarkable street bike. My K1200S is faster of course, but not so much so under 60mph, and it's extremely planted, but planted isn't always a good thing when you're doing the car slalom at speed!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Great Thread Turboslippers! :thumbsup: 

OK - Unless we count the R33 Saurus 2.8 T88 currently half way around the world from me on display in a showroom in UK, I don't actually own a GT-R myself, but this thread brings back a few memories! - And having just had an adrenalin fix this morning, feels apt to comment!

Back in 1999 I drove a 2530 equipped R32 GT-R making around 550 bhp. Remember the first drive from Yokohama to Tokyo like it was yesterday... :chuckle: 
Clutch like a switch, mental power, monster brakes and rock hard suspension. 
It made cars on the Wangan seem like they were standing still as the GT-R and I weaved a new road full of chicanes on a late afternoon... As I got home, I parked it, switched the engine off and could hear ringing in my ears...
My hands were still shaking with adrenalin when I got out. My first drive in an extreme car. My first impression after that drive was, "****, I couldn't live with a car that extreme for regular use!!". I was quiverring with excitement.

Roll on a few more years and there was an entire evening and early morning with Hipogtr's mental R34 GT-R cooking up around 800 bhp to film a top speed run on the Wangan. Saw the clock go right off the scale, indicating 345 km/h (214 mph) before I decided valour was the better part of bravery & backed off... (The clock off the scale's my avtar ) 
Felt like it could do more, but a very slight corner was generating some considerable G's and the sole truck in the middle lane was doing 260 km less! Another adrenalin run to remember in a GT-R - but despite that performance it still ran air conditioning and was usable in traffic. A crazy and unforgettable GTR. Still brings back memories each time Gio brings it out to Daikoku. What a machine!.. :smokin: 

Times change... Courtesy of DCD and with a little help from Nissan Japan, I spent a day with the R35 GT-R on Fuji's empty roads recently. The drive up a long winding hill is one I won't forget in a while. Car felt heavy, but sooo planted and when provoked easily catcable & forgiving for such a beast. Serious speed, yet virtually no perception of turbo's in existence under the bonnet. The goal posts have definitely been moved - but the adrenalin & feel good factor are alive & well in this car!

As for me, I get my adrenalin fixes regularly. RC51 SP2 on 2 wheels, and various choices with 4 wheels. Nowadays I prefer a looser rear end and smaller lighter cars... Although I'm now into the 7th year of having swapped an RX-7 for my R33 GT-R, I've no regrets. It still cracks an indelible smile on my face every time. Despite being livable with, no crazy clutch, nor rock hard suspension, it's endowed with a mental ability to make every other car around feel like it's standing still. The cheeky exhaust sound, the instant power that just keeps building, the tyres fighting for grip at the rear and the handling are just mental! I swear when Mazda conceived it, the designers had a formula down to create irresistible hooliganism... :chuckle: Even on the local drive to do some shopping this morning... Instant power to make the rear end squirm whilst the car does it's best to punch a hole in the horizon is good for the heart.

The totally mental stuff's, er... friggin mental!!!!
One of the closest relations I've driven to Mick's Hyper Lemon was Keith Cowie's R32 GT-R shortly before we shipped it to the UK in 2003.
HKS 6 Speed straight cut box 2.8 engine with GT3540's if I remember correctly... Bear in mind I didn't take the exhaust bung out and ran the car at only 1.1 bar to be safe, but even so it was a beast.... About a month after it arrived and Keith had turned the wick up, it did the UK's first 9.95 GT-R pass at TOTB :smokin: 

Watching it again just now I'm surprised I managed to keep such a steady hand with all that adrenalin, lol! Here's a nostalgic video of that test drive. 

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v336/Miguel-Newera/MVI_0170.flv">

These cars have created 2 addictions in life for me: Coffee and High Octane Fuel. I just can't get enough of the later. GT-R's certainly have a lot to answer for! :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Video doesn't seem to work.. (for me?) Great post though, i can relate how cars cause addiction, i get the same feeling every day after driving a 200 tonne dump truck the size of a 2 story house then jump back into the R32 GT-R.. the feeling is like no other..

Just for some perspective.. (the one i drive is slightly smaller)










PS; Sorry for going a bit off topic


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> I can't wait to pick mine up and drive it tomorrow, got my skyline smile back already
> 
> It's been about 6 months now. I bet it feels different to my auto Lexus...LOL.


Nice one Giles, saw your car getting the last bits put on. Looking good mate as for the Ce28N's ohhh my good God. I always said silver R32's where the nuts but seem to have developed a soft spot for a little red and black one now

ps dont let Claudio take you out for a spin  

Both of my 32's have harnesses fitted and above standard tune, each time I clip in to either of them I feel honored to own such brilliant cars




Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Hopefully my own car will be ready by the middle of May. Due to the amount of custom work required and the fact that the actual engine build didn't start until the end of October last year, I have had the pleasure of driving a 1.0 Litre 16v Nissan Micra and now my Bio-Diesel Vauxhall Vectra Estate.

So it could be said that getting sat back in my 500+rwhp monster is going to scare the living shit out of me!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Me too, Giles & Spearmint. The car's been off the road since limping back from the Izu Skyline trip last June, so I can't really answer this thread. Been driving an assortment of cars in between: 

Black (now sold) Soarer, the turbo Forester and the gentle R33 in the UK.

Here in Japan the Aristo 3 litre TT once a week, but more often the old Toyota Corona 1.8E kickaround...

I will be getting in the driving seat early Tuesday morning for the first time and taking the newly-tweaked BNR34 up to the circuit to sort out any gremlins. Could be a blast! (Dreading the corners after being spoilt by the FD. Can't wait for the next project, to get the underpinnings sorted.) 

Meantime watch this space for my first impressions!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Sometimes it's good to abstain from BHP and then treat yourself!
I've got it spot on today so far. Did the brakes on the scorpio so obviously had to take that out to test them, so started with 150bhp and 50 tonnes. Then I nipped to the shops so took the BM. Then, fancying a lunch time kebab I took the GTR out for a blat
And, hopefully any minute young giles will be round in his so we get even more horsepower

Ideal couple of cars for me...can't grumble today


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

turboslippers said:


> And, hopefully any minute young giles will be round in his


Good luck with that. He was venting his frustration at waiting for a certain someone to don her outside face a little while ago. lol


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Ch*st on a crutch, that's quick! Awesome bit of kit...


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I think you may need to soften the damping on your suspension if your having to man handle the car on a/b roads. The HKS suspension is far better than standard on the r32. Have you got the suspension set=up to hard.

I know what you mean though about the E36. :thumbsup:


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

I drove my satge 1 R33 GTR yesterday for the first time in 2 weeks after bimbling about in a SEAT Leon diesel whilst on holiday.

My first impressions were the heavy, very sharp clutch and the brakes that need a good shove to work.

After driving the benign Leon for 2 weeks, I susprised myself by getting completely sideways off a roundabout in the dry without really booting it. I'd forgotten the "respect" part of the GTR deal for a moment and it nearly cost me big. In the end, all it cost was a pair of underpants


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Great thread......
I drive a VW caddy van all day for work, and then jump into my Shogun sport to ferry the family around.
Had to take the gtr for an mot yesterday, so it was the first time out in it since November last year. After gently warming it up, i gave it "some" coming off a roundabout and onto a motorway on ramp.
DAMN....... You certainly forget how seriously quick these cars are.
When i got to the garage for my mot, i was shaking like a leaf with adrenaline. I couldnt get the grin off my face all day, and that was on low boost. (i thought it wise to turn it down for the first outing)
Passed it mot ok aswell.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Lol, have we all been doing the same thing? i.e getting the skylines out in the last few days. Somebody put a thread up a while ago about 't*t monday' which was that first day when suddenly the low cut tops appear. Obviously there is another event sometime in spring called 'skyline weekend' when everyone starts the car up and scares the sh*te out of themselves as they haven't driven it for eons...

Thurst, wow, that must be fun...first time in a while and taking a seriously tweaked R34 onto a circuit. That'll be an adrenaline buzz!

Hedgehog, yeah, I think the HKS suspension is set too hard for non-perfect country roads. For the other half of the roads it feels perfect so I probably wouldn't change it. Handling/ride compromise does, a lot of the time, come down to personal preference so you have to make your choice as to which scenario it suits best. That's what impresses me about the panzer-wagen, it can soak up some of the worst roads in relative comfort but still feel taut on a grippy smooth road. On a track I'd be probably crying out for it to be lower and stiffer but day to day, it's cracking.



> I'd forgotten the "respect" part of the GTR deal for a moment


I found you remember this bit roughly about 10-15 minutes into the first journey which corresponds pretty much to when the car is warmed up and you give it wide open throttle like you did to the diesel focus you were driving the day before...

Nice Vid Miguel, perk of the job I guess. Well, more good career choice to go into business dealing with something you have a complete passion for!


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

What a great thread, had to dig it up  

This is exactly how I felt today after a week away from my gtr 
Funny thing is that I loved to bits all the things that make me want to cry sometimes when I drive it everyday in traffic... 
My squeaky (for last few weeks...) hard suspension was spot-on again, that heavy clutch biting at the slightest movement of my foot made me grin again, the whole car felt so tight, quick and glued to the road... Brilliant

Must be down to the fact that I was driving uke: 2009 Focus for a week. LOL


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Drive my Citroen Berlingo 1.9 non turbo 6days a week then usually at some stage during the weekend I go for a spin in the R35, blows me away every time, last week while coming out of a roundabout I actually burst out laughing the acceleration and grip just took me that much by shock, missus has a Astra VXR which I take from time to time and its quite nippy but it just feels so slow in comparison...just hasn't got the same compulsive laughter factor.


----------



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

fck me , woohooo :clap::clap: same everytime i get home from work cant wait to get car out for a blast ( work abroad month on month of ), :clap:


----------

